# Hard workin' men!



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

These fellows were workin' pretty hard all afternoon.
<img src=http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/4318256/54500053.jpg>


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

*Yep*

Yep, they're working hard and it looks like they're loving every minute of it. :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

bigdog..

Glad to see both those tractors have ROPS


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks like they did a good job cutting the lawn too...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *bigdog..
> 
> Glad to see both those tractors have ROPS *


It looks like they have been modified it lower then there heads.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Bigdog, these fine young men obviously have VERY refined and good taste in equipment. They are riding on the right color tractor in my book.   Looks like they are having a ball doing it too! :thumbsup:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Bigdog, these fine young men obviously have VERY refined and good taste in equipment. They are riding on the right color tractor in my book.   Looks like they are having a ball doing it too! :thumbsup: *


Tell them to start saving now!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Tell them to start saving now! *


HA HA HA HA HA You got that right!!:lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good point guys!


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm surprised Grandpa has not painted them tractors red yet. 

Mark


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jody…
The ROPS weren’t lowered.
You see, those two boys were MUCH younger when they got 
those tractors and they have grown a whole bunch since then. 

SJ….
They didn’t cut the grass. Those tractors are workin’ tractors.
AG’s on all 4 corners, no decks (I really like the front fenders)
Those two were probably plowing all day. :cheers:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks as if they are enjoying their work


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well anyway who won the drag race:driving:


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *I'm surprised Grandpa has not painted them tractors red yet.
> 
> Mark *


Mark, My grandson loves my cubs and my H as much as he loves that Deere. The other little boy's granddad has an IH 240 utility in his garage. We're trying to raise the boys to be poly-tractoral. We want them to love all of them.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigdog _
> *Mark, My grandson loves my cubs and my H as much as he loves that Deere. The other little boy's granddad has an IH 240 utility in his garage. We're trying to raise the boys to be poly-tractoral. We want them to love all of them. *



Sounds good Bigdog. I'll have to remember that word poly-tractoral.  

Mark


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigdog _
> *Mark, My grandson loves my cubs and my H as much as he loves that Deere. The other little boy's granddad has an IH 240 utility in his garage. We're trying to raise the boys to be poly-tractoral. We want them to love all of them. *


Wouldn't that be omni-tractoral? Whereas poly is many omni would be all? 

A new moderator title: Omnipotent Omnitractorial Oracle


----------

